# stand-up comedy



## Zsuzsa

It there any real translation for stand-up comedy in French?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Monologue comique"
"One-man-show comique" 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Kopydlow

B'soir,
moi je suggère de garder _stand-up_, par exemple _il fait du stand-up_ ou _un spectacle de stand-up_. C'est un genre assez particulier et importé des Etats-Unis, de plus les médias (même s'il ne faut pas leur faire confiance  ) utilisent _stand-up_ sans le traduire. Quand je lis _monologue comique_ ça n'implique pas les mêmes idées que si je lisais _spectacle de stand-up_...

Voilà, "hope it helps" comme dit shere khan.


----------



## Zsuzsa

Thanks/ Merci mille fois!


----------



## Cath.S.

> moi je suggère de garder _stand-up_, par exemple _il fait du stand-up_ ou _un spectacle de stand-up_. C'est un genre assez particulier et importé des Etats-Unis,


Je ne suis pas de cet avis.

On dirait simplement, en français,_ c'est un comique / un comédien / un humoriste_, quitte à préciser : _il se produit dans les cabarets, les cafés-théâtres._

_Coluche was a stand-up comedian. Dieudonné is also one._


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas de cet avis.
> 
> On dirait simplement, en français,_ c'est un comique / un comédien / un humoriste_, quitte à préciser : _il se produit dans les cabarets, les cafés-théâtres._
> 
> _Coluche was a stand-up comedian. Dieudonné is also one._


Un humoriste


----------



## Sharrow

Please could you tell me how to express 'Stand Up' as in comedian and comedy. 
Thank you


----------



## garonia

I saw a French stand up comedian being interviewed on French TV this morning and they just used the English term "stand up" - prounounced with a French accent of course! I got the impression that it's not very common in France as they spoke about the popularity of stand up in the USA/UK.  

A native French person might like to confirm this though!


----------



## french4beth

On Wikipedia, it's referred to as "stand-up", too (with a French accent, of course!). The Grand dico terminologique has "_monologue comique_".


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I personally have never heard anybody use "stand-up" in France.

En France, on parle généralement de "comique" pour "stand-up comedian". Un comique se produit en solo, il donne un spectacle ou, comme on dit couramment ici dans la douce France, il fait un "one-man show" (ou, plus rarement, un one-woman show").


----------



## mplsray

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> I personally have never heard anybody use "stand-up" in France.
> 
> En France, on parle généralement de "comique" pour "stand-up comedian". Un comique se produit en solo, il donne un spectacle ou, comme on dit couramment ici dans la douce France, il fait un "one-man show" (ou, plus rarement, un one-woman show").


 
The problem with _one-man show_ or _one-woman show_ is that it would seem not apply to the vast majority of stand-up comics. Most of them appear with other comics at comedy clubs, each doing his act and then being followed by another one. In TV talk-shows, a comic may appear at the end. It is a rare comic who manages to be the only entertainer on the bill of a comedy club or theater or who gets a TV special all to himself.

Of course, just because a word is used in a certain way in English does not mean it would be used in exactly the same way in French!


----------



## OlivierG

Hi ! 
I've frequently heard "stand-up" on French TV. An explanation can be found here:


> Le stand-up, qu’est-ce que c’est ? « Une forme de comique dans laquelle l’humoriste, seul en scène et sans accessoire, s’adresse directement au public »


----------



## musing

Hi all,

In another thread it was established that stand up comedy is most commonly referred to as *'le stand-up' *in French.  

In this case is it correct to refer to the genre of stand up comedy *'la comédie du stand-up'  *?

And is it accurate to call a stand up comedian a* 'humourist du stand-up*' ? or would most people use '*un one-man show*' ?

I'm writing an essay about different types of humour in France so need to quite clear with the terminology!

Thanks very much.


----------



## Micia93

"one-man show" is the most common, as far as I know
(I've never heard "stand-up" as a french expression by the way!)


----------



## musing

So when I'm talking about the genre generally should I say 'le développement de la comédie du one-man show en France' ?  that sounds a bit strange to me.


----------



## Micia93

no, delete "comedie" whihc is redundant here
just "le développement du one-man show" is enough


----------



## DearPrudence

Juste une note, mais ce que je peine à comprendre est l'apparition du mot "*stand-up*" en français, qui semble s'être développé avec des humoristes comme Djamel Debbouze et son Jamel Comedy Club. Personnellement, je ne vois pas trop la différence avec des humoristes plus anciens (genre Bigard (argh !)) qui s'adresse eux aussi directement au public.
Je suppose que dans un *one-man show*, l'humoriste peut avoir un éventail de sketch plus large dans lequel il joue des rôles, utilise des accessoires, etc.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense que l'on parlera d'"*humoriste*" pour le "*stand-up comedian*" (ou bien, il faut utiliser une périphrase genre : "un mec qui fait du stand-up" )

le développement de la comédie du one-man show en France 
*→ le développement du one-man show / du spectacle comique *(I prefer the latter option)


----------



## Micia93

mais "spectacle comique" n'implique-t-il pas plus plusieurs personnes ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Micia93 said:


> mais "spectacle comique" n'implique-t-il pas plus plusieurs personnes ?


Pour moi, pas nécessairement.
Quand des humoristes font un spectacle, on entend généralement : *"Retrouvez X dans son nouveau spectacle...".*
D'ailleurs, je n'ai rien contre les anglicismes, mais si je vais voir un humoriste connu, je vais dire :
*"Je vais voir le spectacle de X"*
pas "le one-man show de X" (et puis, ça devient problématique si c'est une femme en plus )


----------



## musing

That's really useful, thanks a lot for the advice.  I think 'spectacle comique' is fine because in the anglo-saxon understanding of stand-up comedy there are often several comedians performing for a half hour each for example.  It's not necessarily just one man (or woman!).        

I think the heading in my presentation will be "*Le développement du spectacle comique et du one-man show en France*".  I hope that will be clear. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gil

Mon grain de sel:
"Le développement du monologue humoristique en France".


----------



## DearPrudence

Wow. En France, on ne parle pas de "monologue" pour les comiques, même si finalement, c'est le cas, ça donne l'impression que le gars parle tout seul sans que personne l'écoute 
(j'imagine mal en interview : "Alors, parlez-nous de votre dernière monologue ?" "Bah, euh, c'était dans ma salle de bain..." )


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, j'aime bien la solution de Gil (salut )

Dois-je en conclure, DP, qu'en France, ces définitions que j'ai copiées d'Antidote (bon d'accord, le logiciel est québécois) et du TLFI sous monologue
se trouvent juste dans les dicos? 





> Antidote : Discours d’un humoriste sur une scène. Monologue comique, dérangeant.
> TLFI : _P. méton._ Pièce à un personnage, généralement fantaisiste ou comique. _Jouer un monologue; monologue comique._


 J'imagine alors que « _monologuiste_ » (humoriste qui présente des monologues) ne serait pas compris non plus?


----------



## Gil

DearPrudence said:


> Wow. En France, on ne parle pas de "monologue" pour les comiques, même si finalement, c'est le cas, ça donne l'impression que le gars parle tout seul sans que personne l'écoute
> (j'imagine mal en interview : "Alors, parlez-nous de votre dernière monologue ?" "Bah, euh, c'était dans ma salle de bain..." )


Vu:
«Dans le Paris des années 1880, le monologue a une place de choix....Coquelin-Cadet, de la Comédie-Française, se fait une spécialité du monologue, « enfant bizarrement conformé, dont le premier bégaiement a été « Le Hareng saur ». Charles Cros est son auteur attitré....Plus tard, beaucoup plus tard, viendront Boris Vian, Marcel Aymé, Raymond Queneau, Raymond Devos, Coluche… »

Il doit bien y avoir eu quelqu'un pour écouter ces quelques comiques.  Le sens restreint que tu prêtes à "monologue" est toutefois mentionné dans le TLFi.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour "monologue", il faudra que je demande à mes arrière-grands-parents qui ont vécu au XIXè siècle pour savoir 
Sinon, pour les sens modernes, courants et vraiment utilisés par les Français d'aujourd'hui, je me fie plutôt au Larousse, qui ne connait pas "monologuiste".
Et puis sinon, je me fie à ce que j'entends à la télé, à la radio et ce que je lis dans la presse : en France, je n'ai tout simplement jamais vu ou entendu "monologue" utilisé ainsi, mais je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas employé dans d'autres pays  (j'ai bien précisé "en France" )


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne en passant que CARNESECCHI (post #2), qui n'est pas québécois, a suggéré : _monologue comique_. Il doit avoir vécu au XIXe siècle.  

Pour ceux qui ont beaucoup de temps ou que ça intéresse : Monologues en France, du Moyen Âge à Raymond Devos

Je te concède, DP, que _monologuiste_ - qui n'est pas dans le Robert non plus - est un québécisme. Mais perso, je préfère _monologue_ à _one-man-show_. 

Ç'a au moins le mérite d'être français.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

DearPrudence said:


> Juste une note, mais ce que je peine à comprendre est l'apparition du mot "*stand-up*" en français, qui semble s'être développé avec des humoristes comme Djamel Debbouze et son Jamel Comedy Club. Personnellement, je ne vois pas trop la différence avec des humoristes plus anciens (genre Bigard (argh !)) qui s'adresse eux aussi directement au public.
> Je suppose que dans un *one-man show*, l'humoriste peut avoir un éventail de sketch plus large dans lequel il joue des rôles, utilise des accessoires, etc.
> (Souligné par JDS)


Effectivement, le côté "pas d'accessoires" est ce qui, pour un français, distinguera un _stand-up_ à la française (e.g. Tomer Sisley) d'un Bigard.
Le wiki français le précise d'ailleurs :


> ...spectacle comique au cours duquel un humoriste s'adresse au public de manière informelle, sans accessoires, sans  déguisement, en racontant des histoires drôles, souvent inspirées du  quotidien, assez courtes et sans interruption.


Alors que le wiki anglais ne dit rien de tel :


> ... the comedian recites a fast-paced succession of humorous stories, short jokes (called "bits"), and one-liners, which constitute what is typically called a monologue, routine or act. Some stand-up comedians use props, music or magic tricks to enhance their acts.



I'm pretty sure that French use _stand-up_ (à la française) to distinguish from the usual _sketches_ (be it from Bigard or Mr Beans).
I would keep _stand-up_ in EN for our French word, as, even is the scope might be slightly different, the meaning is almost the same.


----------



## Michelvar

My two cents : for me "le stand up" means : 

no accessories
not pretending to be a character, no fake voice, no disguise
not telling an invented story, only making fun about the reality.


----------



## Micia93

"not telling an invented sorry" = tu veux dire que même Coluche, Bedos, Ruquier et autres ne feraient partie des "stand up" ?
"only making fun about the reality" = une critique de la société alors? comme le faisait justement aussi Coluche envers les hommes politiques?
pour moi, les "stand-up" font les 2, non ? ils peuvent raconter des histoires *et *se moquer de la réalité


avant, il y avait un nom que je ne retrouve plus, concernant les comiques qui passaient dans les cabarets et fustigeaient la classe politique notamment (je te parle des années 30/40/50) et ce nom est du reste devenu obsolète


----------



## DearPrudence

> avant, il y avait un nom que je ne retrouve plus, concernant les comiques qui passaient dans les cabarets et fustigeaient la classe politique notamment (je te parle des années 30/40/50) et ce nom est du reste devenu obsolète


Tu parles des chansonniers, Micia ?


----------



## Nicomon

Michelvar said:


> My two cents : for me "le stand up" means :
> 
> no accessories
> not pretending to be a character, no fake voice, no disguise
> not telling an invented story, only making fun about the reality.


 Et c'est cette définition que je donnerais à « monologuiste (comique) ».  Voir la définition de Termium

Mais bon, si vous préférez le très français « stand-up », c'est votre privilège.


----------



## Michelvar

Micia93 said:


> "not telling an invented sorry" = tu veux dire que même Coluche, Ruquier et autres ne feraient partie des "stand up" ?
> "only making fun about the reality" = une critique de la société alors? comme le faisait justement aussi Coluche envers les hommes politiques? Coluche pour moi ne faisait pas que du stand up, il faisait aussi des sketches (l'histoire d'un mec, le CRS arabe, etc...). La plupart des comiques critiquent la société, mais certains le font en inventant une situation comique (ils ont plusieurs personnages durant leur spectacle, changent de voix, de costume...) et d'autre racontent simplement la vie en mettant en relief des points qui font rire/réfléchir.
> Personnellement je pense que le stand up c'est comme dans une discussion entre amis, on se fait rire en soulignant un truc de la vie, sans inventer une histoire avec un début, une fin, un costume, une fausse voix...
> 
> avant, il y avait un nom que je ne retrouve plus, concernant les comiques qui passaient dans les cabarets et fustigeaient la classe politique notamment (je te parle des années 30/40/50) et ce nom est du reste devenu obsolète  les chansonniers  (non je n'ai pas 100 ans)


----------



## Micia93

haha! 

moi non plus tu sais, je n'ai pas 100 ans, mais on a des grands-parents quand même ... !


----------



## DearPrudence

Nicomon said:


> Et c'est cette définition que je donnerais à « monologuiste (comique) ». Voir la définition de Termium
> 
> 
> Mais bon, si vous préférez le très français « stand-up », c'est votre privilège.


On préfère dans le sens où personne en France n'a jamais employé "monologuiste comique" pour désigner un comique (ou seulement pour rigoler justement).
Je crois que je resterais sans voix et me gratterais la tête si on me sortait ça.

J'adore pourtant la comédie mais (source Termium toujours) :


> *OBS –* Le français possède plusieurs termes qui recoupent plus ou moins cette notion.
> FANTAISISTE (qui peut recourir à des costumes et des accessoires), _ah bon ?!_
> HUMORISTE (comique qui pratique un type d'humour particulier), _OK, je veux dire, d'accord, ça, on le dit._
> MONOLOGUEUR (appellation familière et souvent péjorative du monologuiste), _Euh, jamais entendu mais bon._
> ANIMATEUR (présentateur de music-hall qui, par ses plaisanteries, crée une atmosphère en présentant les divers numéros du spectacle). _Oui, je connais le mot, mais je ne l'emploie pas pour ça, merci._


----------



## Micia93

oui, tout-à-fait, comme Robert Rocas par exemple (que je n'ai jamais vu, mais dont j'ai souvent entendu parler)


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai mis (_comique_) entre parenthèses, DP.    Perso, je dis « _monologuiste_ », tout court, en pensant à quelqu'un comme Yvon Deschamps ou Raymond Devos, par exemple.  Sinon, je dis « _humoriste _» ou « _comique _».  Mais j'emploi surtout « _comique_ » comme adjectif. 

Dans la thèse que j'ai mise en lien au #26 (non, je ne l'ai pas toute lue ) on parle d'_humoriste solo_... qui ne me semble pas mal.

_Animateur _dans le sens que Termium donne ne m'est pas familier non plus.  _Monologeur._.. je connais... mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de le dire. 

Et pour moi un _chansonnier_... chante.  Il interprète ses propres chansons (Léveillée, Ferland, Vigneault).  Je ne connaissais pas le sens dont Micia a fait mention. 


> Personne qui écrit et interprète des chansons ou des monologues généralement satiriques ou humoristiques.
> [Québec]Personne qui interprète ses propres chansons.


----------



## Micia93

Nicomon said:


> Et pour moi un _chansonnier_... chante. Il interprète ses propres chansons (Léveillée, Ferland, Vigneault). Je ne connaissais pas le sens dont Micia a fait mention.



pas tout le temps, j'ai toujours entendu dire que Robert Lamoureux était un chansonnier, et il ne chantait pas tout le temps, alors je ne sais plus ...


----------



## DearPrudence

Nicomon said:


> J'ai mis (_comique_) entre parenthèses, DP.   Perso, je dis « _monologuiste_ », tout court, en pensant à quelqu'un comme Yvon Deschamps ou Raymond Devos, par exemple.


"monologuiste" ou "monologuiste comique", c'est toujours la même chose pour moi : unheard of in France et je ne pense pas que ce soit adopté de sitôt 
(Voilà, j'arrête)


----------



## Micia93

je suis d'accord avec toi Dear Prudence
ça sonne mal en français ... !
après, on s'étonnera qu'on préfère souvent les mots anglais !


----------



## Gil

Ben, si "stand-up" sonne bien en français, je confesse mon incompétence auditive et j'arrête.


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> Ben, si "stand-up" sonne bien en français, je confesse mon incompétence auditive et j'arrête.


 Pareil.  Mais non sans ajouter cet extrait du TLFI : 





> Personne qui écrit, qui dit un monologue. _Un auteur, que nous croyons dramatique, et qui est *monologuiste*, dit une chanson_ (Renard, _Journal,_ 1891, p.101). _Et maintenant, Mesdames, Messieurs, j'allais presque dire mes chers amis (car, peu à peu, il se forme entre le* monologuiste *et son public une onde de dialogue, un flux et un reflux, un échange)_ (*Cocteau*, _Poés. crit. II,_ 1960, p.208)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un jeune d'aujourd'hui trouverait ringard de porter un pantalon patte d'eph'; par contre un patalon _flare_ c'est top...
Je comprends _un stand-up_ comme une manière moderne (parce qu'en anglais) de dire que le spectacle n'est pas une petite pièce de théâtre.
Tout en voulant faire croire en plus que c'est un truc nouveau, comme les _flare_, jamais fait jusque là par nos ringards de parents.

_Chansonnier_ malheureusement (pour traduire "stand-up") implique l'idée de moquerie, de satire (le plus souvent politique), pas constitutive du _stand-up_.
Et Lamoureux, qui ne faisait pas (je crois) de satire politique au sens d'un Rocca, d'un Mabille ou d'un Amadou, est donné par Wiki comme un précurseur du stand-up, mais pas comme un _chansonnier_ - même s'il a écrit des chansons...

_Monologuiste_ pourquoi pas - mais jamais employé en France (la France de ce siècle, j'entends). Je ne dis pas que c'est bien ou mal, je constate.

Bon, c'est l'heure de mon jogging quotidien... bye, je vous quitte pour enfiler un teeshirt.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Micia93 said:


> "one-man show" is the most common, as far as I know
> (I've never heard "stand-up" as a french expression by the way!)



One man show, oh dear, there must be something better than this en français de France. Please.


----------



## bg2225

is there a word for "stand-up comedy"??


----------



## Transfer_02

Oui:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand-up


----------



## Micia93

welcome bg! 

in other words, there is none!


----------



## yuechu

Pour ceux qui disent "stand-up" en français, est-ce que le premier mot contient une voyelle nasale ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis pas bonne en phonétique française, mais pour moi, pas de voyelle nasale.
Donc, quelque chose comme \stɛnd œp\.


----------



## yuechu

Ah, ok ! C'est donc à l'anglaise. Merci, DearPrudence !


----------



## Nicomon

C'est à l'anglaise aussi à Montréal.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Nicomon !


----------

